# How is my jumping form here???



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Very pretty horse first off, and also you look fine to me, but I know nothing about jumping.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ok well i'm only learning about jumping right now. I wish i could help you alot but i really can't i can only tell you things that i have read and might notice.

Well first off your doing really good i like this its great.

maybe its just me but your feet seem a little out there not sure about that though because like i said i don't do jumping i'm only learning because i want to do it but i can't at the moment.

overall i think you look good and thats all i noticed.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

I can help!! Lovely appy, I only see 2 things and that is your shoulder should be more lined up and sturdy looking, and your hands need to be together with your thumbs on top. Hope this helped!


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you guys for all of this it will really help!!!


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice! The only thing I can say is to get your elbows in more and give a little more release, as you are in your horses mouth a bit too much.


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

I definitely agree with the release. You leg is excellent.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow  Excellent leg!!! I love your lower leg, and your heels, very nice!! Wonderful job  

A little more release wouldnt hurt, but in saying that, i wouldnt go much more... Your riding is fantastic!! Nice looking horse too :wink: 

Keep up the great work


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You both look great! I'm jealous...


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful, classic, strong position! Anything we can say is very nitpicky and just polishing. As has already been said, bring your elbows in and give just a hair more of a release. 

LOVE your strong leg position. Your stirrup length is perfect, your lower leg is strong, your heels are down, all of which gives you a strong base of support. I like that your eyes are up and already looking for the next fence. 

The only other small thing you could work on is flattening your back and bringing your shoulders together. It looks like there is just slight curve in your back. Other than that, it's beautiful!


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Please be as picky as you can!!!!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

One small thing I just noticed: while riders a long time ago rode with their feet against the inside bar of the stirrup, they are now riding with the pinky toe against the outside of the stirrup with the bar angled across the ball of the foot. This provides better support and really anchors the leg. I don't know details, but I know that's what George Morris advocates and how most riders are going these days. 

When I was first learning to ride we learned to ride on the inside of the stirrup, and then had to switch when I was about 13. It was hard to get used to, but it did give me a stronger lower leg once I got used to it.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

First off you and your horse look very very very nice!!!!

If you aren't doing equitation/medal classes now I would start because you have very nice equitation. 

I know that some people of said this but the only thing that I think is really noticable is your back.

yes you do need to release just a bit more, but I don't see a problem with the positioning of your hand. It actually looks like the start of an automatic release, which It looks like you are experienced enough to start using...

Overall you have a sturdy base and your horse and you look very polished and ready to win ha ha ha


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I think you and your horses' overall turnout is great. 
Your horse is clean, same with you.

You need to realese a more, and get out of the saddle. 
Other than that, overall - very nice!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Elbows in - the horse is flying, not you :lol: Other than that you look good. Love that you are working on an automatic release. Looks like you could give just a tad more to let your horse stretch a little more over the fence. Another thing that I am seeing, but may be mistaken about, is that you may be pinching in at the knee just a tad. I would try to turn my toes in like 5 - 10 degrees, and that should fix that. Does anybody else agree, or am I just seeing things? (it happens :shock: )


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

What I was going to say is pretty much the same as what everyone else is saying. You look awsome excpet the elbow thingie lol my coaches have always told me you should be able to ride with quarters under your arms(pretending you do acually helps ALOT)
And I noticed as well that your pinching with your knee a tad but your lower leg is not suffering too much because of it, but I think if you position your stirrup bar so that the outside branch is at your pinky toe that would help and make it easier to grip evenly along your leg.
Your horse is awsome too btw


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

sandsarita said:


> Elbows in - the horse is flying, not you :lol: Other than that you look good. Love that you are working on an automatic release. Looks like you could give just a tad more to let your horse stretch a little more over the fence. Another thing that I am seeing, but may be mistaken about, is that you may be pinching in at the knee just a tad. I would try to turn my toes in like 5 - 10 degrees, and that should fix that. Does anybody else agree, or am I just seeing things? (it happens :shock: )


It doesn't look like she's pinching with her knees. If she was, her lower leg would likely have slid back and her body come too far forward. As it is, she's in perfect balance centered over her horse. 

"the horse is flying, not you" - lol! I'll have to remember that when I get back to teaching lessons. I'm allowed to be amused; I have issues with my elbows too.


----------



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

bump,bump


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

you have a good position, and your horse has a lovely jump and is georogus. but the only thing i can see is that you need to give with your hands a litttle more. just so he has his head more


----------

